# New Synchronika and Mignon XL



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

So, gone from this......to this (the mignon came 1 day before the Synchronika and bloody hell what a learning curve.

Started with a delonghi Magnifica and thought I was the living embodiment of the bloke from Whole latte love! Then went to the sage oracle (via the touch which was terrible) and was always slightly disappointed because although it made really good coffee I didn't have much to do in the process.

Now....i'm completely out of my depth but am gradually coming up for air and am really enjoying the coffee journey. Already buggered my scales by covering them with hot water several times! Also been introduced to distilling water by @MediumRoastSteam after a disappointingly rude exchange with the bloke at Osmio water but thats another story.

Thanks for everyone who helped me with choosing, I'm probably wrong in thinking that I'll never buy another machine and that I have bought my forever machine??? You never know!


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

looks great - enjoy the learning curve and the satisfaction once you get to grips with everything 🙂


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Chris, take that hot/caution/warning-sticker off of your machine before it's too late.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Rincewind said:


> Chris, take that hot/caution/warning-sticker off of your machine before it's too late.


 Thanks, yes just took it off and had to clean it with lighter fluid to get all the gunk off! Top advice (again)😀


----------



## kbzoo (Oct 28, 2018)

Looks fantastic - I've got the exact same combo on pre-order from Bella Barista. I'm using a Sage Barista Express at the moment. How do you find the Mignon XL so far?


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

kbzoo said:


> Looks fantastic - I've got the exact same combo on pre-order from Bella Barista. I'm using a Sage Barista Express at the moment. How do you find the Mignon XL so far?


 I am finding it very hard to dial in but I am not sure if its because i've got so much to control now! I am struggling to get a consistent shot as I keep doing it differently everytime! I wish I could settle on a workflow!!

I'd be really interested to see what others do actually. Looks good in the kitchen though!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Geezercdg said:


> I am finding it very hard to dial in but I am not sure if its because i've got so much to control now! I am struggling to get a consistent shot as I keep doing it differently everytime! I wish I could settle on a workflow!!
> 
> I'd be really interested to see what others do actually. Looks good in the kitchen though!!


 Bear in mind the Mignon doesn't register changes straight away, that might be what you are struggling with. Do purge 4g after an adjustment and see if that improves. Also remember, always adjust with the burrs spinning when going finer.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@Geezercdg I've had my Mignon XL enough time to come to terms with it. Did you get some QC fail beans from BB to help run in your burrs? I used those to get me into the ballpark of where I needed to be for espresso grind. Switching between beans should not be a massive difference on the dial in general, assuming you stay with a similar style of roasting (i.e. all light roasts.) If you switch from a light to a dark you will have a bigger difference in grind setting and hence timing as well.

As far as how much to purge between changes I would disagree and say you only need to purge about 2 grams. There is a significant difference in retention between a Mignon and Mignon XL I am finding. I think Eureka's claim of 0.2 gram of retention is pretty close. Of course YMMV.

Also don't change multiple elements in your workflow at once or you will never stop chasing your tail. Change one variable at a time. Once you have each change nailed down move to the next. It might appear to be a slower way of solving the problems but honestly it's the best way to go.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Thank you, I appreciate that. I do feel I am chasing my tail a bit. Just when I think I've nailed a shot for a particular bean the next shot goes tits up!


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Bear in mind the Mignon doesn't register changes straight away, that might be what you are struggling with. Do purge 4g after an adjustment and see if that improves. Also remember, always adjust with the burrs spinning when going finer.


 I didnt know that! Thanks, up to now Ive just been moving the dial whilst its not moving.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks cracking!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@Geezercdg how are you getting along with the Mignon XL these days? I'm assuming as you haven't posted on this thread you are enjoying your coffee.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Yemmo (Mar 17, 2021)

Good choice of espresso machine i can 100% vouch for the ECM Synchronika


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Dallah said:


> @Geezercdg how are you getting along with the Mignon XL these days? I'm assuming as you haven't posted on this thread you are enjoying your coffee.


 Im struggling to be honest. Its a very clumpy grinder and I cant seem to get a consistent shot. I cant really see how it can be the Synchronika but I am a bit disappointed. If I go coarser the clumps go but the shot is too fast.

I'm thinking of buying some cheap supermarlet ground to see if I can get a consistent shot. I try so hard to do exactly the same every time, some days I think Ive got it sussed then the next morning the same shot comes out in about 15 seconds and I feel really p off.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Geezercdg said:


> Im struggling to be honest. Its a very clumpy grinder and I cant seem to get a consistent shot. I cant really see how it can be the Synchronika but I am a bit disappointed. If I go coarser the clumps go but the shot is too fast.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying some cheap supermarlet ground to see if I can get a consistent shot. I try so hard to do exactly the same every time, some days I think Ive got it sussed then the next morning the same shot comes out in about 15 seconds and I feel really p off.


 Everyone went through this stage! Just keep going and it will click for you don't worry.


----------

